# Newbie w/ general questions



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Want to get into the hobby. Trying to decide on Electric or Nitro.

Is one any better than the other for beginers. I have been looking at Traxxas Nitro RTRs as a suggestion from a friend. And I like the idea of not having to worry about charged batteries for electric cars. However the Electric Cars are less expensive initially. I'm thinking Nitro would be faster (guessing). And is 47+mph pretty fast. It doesn't seem fast in a car, but something tells me for a beginner that it would be pretty fast.

So can anyone offer some suggestions. I have a 250-$300 budget (for everything). I don't mind maintaining, but don't want to deal with assembly so probably an RTR or really ARTR would be best. I think Nitro would be cool but am open to electric.

Also, how typically with a properly matched batter to car, how long do electrics last on a battery? 

This will be for driving around the house street and yard. No racing, just messing around with a guy down the street.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

In my humble opinion... Nitro is not very good for beginers... It's noisy, dirty, and can be easy to destroy (the motor) if your not carefull. 

Noise can easily be a problem depending on where you live and/or who you live with... If your house mates don't care, your neighbors may... Electric is virtualy noise free, and should not pose these kinds of issues to anyone.

Keeping a nitro motor running well, is not simple... It's not exactly rocket science, but is harder then keeping electric going in my opinion.

Dirt is often the worst part about RC maintainence... Nitro vehicles typicaly are going to be more work to keep clean... however this is probably the least problematic of the things I've mentioned, depending on your useage and how much you dislike cleaning things.

With todays NiMH batteries, you can probably easily get 10+ minutes of running on a single charge. You really should let the batteries sit for at least a hour before recharging... and you may want to lmit your use of a perticular pack to once or twice every 3-7 days... This basicly means you'll need at least two battery packs to have any kind of extended fun... Some batteries hold up to repeated use better then others, but all batteries deteriorate faster, the more frequently you use them... 

LiPo batterys can run longer... but they are also more expensive. I'm not much of a expert on these types of batteries, so I don't know if they resolve any of the issues with regard to frequent use (more then twice in a day or two). LiPo is not something I personaly would recomend to a beginer... but then I admit I'm not that firmilar with these types of batteries.

FYI... if I'm not mistaken... the current car/truck RC speed records are basicly held by electric power vehicles... but that's not with your typical 7.2 volt battery pack either... But Nitro is not nessasarly any faster then Electric, or vica versa I guess.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*GO Electric*

Dyno makes some very good points.

Run time between Nitro and Electric is not that much different because of the size of the fuel tanks on the Nitro vehicles.

You did not mention which vehicles you were considering.....$200=$300 puts you at VERY entry level vehicles.

Just remember you will also need charges and batteries. 

With Nitro.. you also need charger and batteries... for the pack that is needed to support the electronics and starting system on some RTR vehicles.

Get the best you can afford....

Traxxas Emaxx is the Best bang for your buck in my opinion. Durable... FAST.. and fun... It costs a little more.. but is well worth it.
Get Nickle Metal Hydride batteries. You can run them all day long with 1 hr cool down period between charges. Get the best charger you can afford. 

Stampede is a good run for fun vehicle. Rustler is OK.
Duratrax Evader is a good choice for a truck too in the price range you are looking at. 

As you can see I am suggesting a truck to start... They have much more versatility as to where you can drive them... they are tougher and easy to drive for someone who is just starting out.

There are others if you do some research. Look at Tamiya vehicles too. 

If you go Nitro... there are a LOT of Choices.. but remember the noise and smell issues.. Also they are sensitive to changes in the weather as far as tuning goes. 

I highly recommend Electric to start unless you have had some experience with 2 stroke engines like motorcycles, weedwackers. tuning and working on them.

Hope this helps!! Keep us posted!!
Most important thing.... HAVE FUN!!


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you for not flaming on a newb to this arena. It's rough being newb when in forums of other topics I consider myself in an "advanced" category.

I really appreciate the responses. Exactly some of the information I needed to know.

Okay so Traxxas Emaxx, Stampede, Rustler, Duratrax Evader. These are all RTRs right? 

Is Tamiya decent? I had an electric car as a kid, I think it was a Hornet. I had a lot of fun with that.

Anyone want to recomment on a decent charger & batteries and good place to buy w/ good prices.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

i myself from experience, got a nitro truck when i first got into the hobby. I beleive it was a very bad idea. I always had problems, never could keep it running. Now ever since I started electric, it is not easy but it is not as hard as nitro and after running electric and learning how they work I believe I could now be alright with an nitro car or truck but if I where you I would go with electric, jUst my 0.2 cents.

CD


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i would suggest the duratrax ice charger. its a good charger that can do everything you need. although you have to buy a power supply with it you can run other things off the power supply too. i agree with everyone that electric is easier than nitro and i would suggest going with that. i have rustler and love it. and any of the main battery companies (epic, trinity, team orion, peak, etc. etc.) make good battery packs. as a matter of fact i am looking to sell my rustler and i have a novak ionic ac/dc charger for sale if you want to buy those. 
~Jake Feskanin~


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes I agree lowdoughracer the Ice is the way to go. but batteries I would look under www.teamhurricane.net they got really good numbers for really good prices. check it out

CD


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

CDW35 said:


> yes I agree lowdoughracer the Ice is the way to go. but batteries I would look under www.teamhurricane.net they got really good numbers for really good prices. check it out
> 
> CD


look under web specials


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

lowdoughracer said:


> i would suggest the duratrax ice charger. its a good charger that can do everything you need. although you have to buy a power supply with it you can run other things off the power supply too. i agree with everyone that electric is easier than nitro and i would suggest going with that. i have rustler and love it. and any of the main battery companies (epic, trinity, team orion, peak, etc. etc.) make good battery packs. as a matter of fact i am looking to sell my rustler and i have a novak ionic ac/dc charger for sale if you want to buy those.
> ~Jake Feskanin~


Have a Rustler and you love it, but you're looking to sell ? LOL
I know, sometimes you need to move on. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

ya i know what your saying. i just dont have the time to work on it anymore like i should. it was a great truck to have though. easily modified to. like i said if you wanna buy i got it for sale.
~Jake Feskanin~


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

BTW, Is Tamiya decent, or should I not even bother?


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i think tamiya is a pretty good company. i have never run of their vehicles but i like the fact that they are kits and i hear they are pretty good for beginners. any other questions just let me know.
~Jake Feskanin~


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Are these RTR cars upgradeable? Can I put a better/different motor, ESC, radio equipment, etc in the future?


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Tamiya is... good and bad... depends on the vehicle... I think for entry level, there are better choices then Tamiya...

Upgradable? It depends on the car... Most anything can be upgraded but sometimes you run into issues where the other components aren't strong enough to handle the upgrade... Perticularly when you start changing ESCs and Motors... Radio equipment can almost always be upgraded except in some of the cheapest RadioShack type cars.

One of your best things you could do to make a choice on a car... is to go find some local racers and/or a good local hobby shop. See what other people in the area are running, and more importantly what the local hobby shop carrys parts for. Now don't get me wrong... Not all hobby shops will steer you in the right direction, but good ones will be pretty honest about what would work for you... To be safe, you might want to come back here and tell us what your local shop told you... If they were lying to you or steering you in a bad direction, many of the users hear could tell you quite easily...

My personal opinion is... Stick with truck, like the Associated T4...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHXM2&P=7

Or a simmilar Losi product... perhaps depending on which your local hobby shop carrys parts for, etc..

Or, if those are a bit too high priced, go for one of the Duratrax trucks

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXJ49**&P=7

or a Traxxas

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVK74**&P=ML

again depending on how well one or the other might be supported by your local hobby shop.. and your financial situation...

Trucks can be driven nearly anywhere... grass, dirt, pavement, etc... Many 'cars' can only be driven on smooth pavement... 

As much as I'd like to tell you that you should buy a Kit and build it... It will cost you MORE to do that, then buying a RTR vehicle. If money is not much of a issue, then by all means buy a kit and build it... but for most of us, money is a issue, and I'd rather see you start out with a better RTR then buying lesser quality 'kit' while trying to save money, etc...

I can not advise any perticular Tamyia vehicle... Not that there aren't any good ones, just that they tyicaly aren't as well supported as other vehicles... at least not localy in the USA. I'm pretty much assuming your in the USA... things may be differnt in other parts of the world.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

for off-road I would go with a losi,


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, I'm leaning toward the DuraTrax Evader. What problems can you forsee, if any, over upgrades say vs. a kit car, or a higher end RTR?

2nd, that DuraTrax ICE charger is pricey. Is there a decent charger for $40 to $50 ???


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The biggest problem I see with the Duratrax stuff is getting parts. I think you should pick something that you can get parts for locally. I was advised initially to get an Associated truck because it would likely have been easier to get parts for. The shop sold both Associated and Losi parts and could have just as easily told me to get a Losi, but they thought that I would find Associated parts more easily than Losi parts. Check with your LHS and see what they carry.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

There are many mid level chargers to choose from. 
You need to do some research and see what you can afford.
Go with an AC/DC Charger, that way you do not need a power supply.

Duratrax and Integy have very good ones.
http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_main.html?p_catid=23
http://www.duratrax.com/caraccys/dtxp4100.html

I like the Integy best. You can also look on the swap and sell forums for used ones once you decide what ones you would be interested in. You can usually get a better charger for less money if you buy used. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=133039 

Take the time to do some research.

The Rustler is the cheapest.
The Evader is a good truck and a step up from the Rustler.
The Losi XXXT RTR and Associated T4 RTR are both a step up from the Evader St.
Again, You can find upgraded packages and vehicles used also in the swap and sell forums. 

Let us know what you find!! 
Dan


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

ta_man said:


> The biggest problem I see with the Duratrax stuff is getting parts. I think you should pick something that you can get parts for locally. I was advised initially to get an Associated truck because it would likely have been easier to get parts for. The shop sold both Associated and Losi parts and could have just as easily told me to get a Losi, but they thought that I would find Associated parts more easily than Losi parts. Check with your LHS and see what they carry.


Fortunately there are a few Hobby Shops in my area, and one large one that carries Durtrax products and says parts are not usually a problem. So I think I'm okay there.


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, I ordered the Duratrax Intellipeak 4100, Duratrax Evador w/ ESC, some battery packs, Futaba 2PL or whichever w/ the digital readout. Hope that will be a good start. Whew! That was hard work.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Now the fun Starts!!!


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

Does Dynamite RC made decent batteries/charger? My brother wants to get in to this too but he likes to buy all his stuff local. A local shop suggested the Dynamite Vision Peak 2 or Vision Peak Ultra. Are they any good?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Man dont go with a Duratrax Evader, Save some more money up and get a losi, but for a charger I would go with something duratrax,

CD


----------



## TxCZshooter (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't end up being able to order the Evader in the color I wanted, so i got a stampede. Remember, I'm wanting something inexpensive that will work while getting back into this hobby. Just a starter that I can pass down to my son in six months or so.


----------

